
Sourcery (YC W13) Raises $2.5M to Connect Kitchens and Local Food Suppliers - bjoernlasseh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/03/sourcery-raises-2-5m-to-connect-kitchens-and-local-food-suppliers/
======
johnvschmitt
Congrats! I met with the team in their YC days, and can say they are all quite
sharp, and the market is overdue for this kind of automation/service.

They might want to partner with my buddies at
[http://TheOrangeChef.com](http://TheOrangeChef.com), who sell (among other
inventions) iPad sleeves to keep them clean in the kitchen. Maybe send a batch
of sleeves with every new restaurant that signs up?

------
RJMurray
Having worked in kitchens, it's great to see this. Wish more start-ups would
focus on solving real world problems.

------
palidanx
This kind of looks like a more streamlined Food Hub [https://food-
hub.org/](https://food-hub.org/)

------
sheikhimran01
This is awesome! This team really works hard!

------
flavio87
Na'ama and the idea are awesome. congrats on the raise and good luck!

------
mgirdley
Given the name "Sourcery" is already trademarked in IC009 (tech goods and
services), it'll be interesting to see if they get to keep using that name.

~~~
drpp
interesting. got a link?

~~~
mgirdley
Click TESS -> Basic:

[http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/process/search/](http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/process/search/)

Enter "Sourcery".

~~~
drpp
yes, i see that:
[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4809:92q...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4809:92q3pi.2.2)
but the use is

Goods and Services IC 009. US 021 023 026 036 038. G & S: Computer software
for electronic design automation; computer software for creating, debugging,
profiling, analyzing and optimizing embedded computer systems. FIRST USE:
20110713. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 20110713

which is to say there doesn't seem to be a conflict.

------
drpp
also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8406714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8406714)

------
watsonix
Sourcery looks amazing! Such a critical problem

